# Need help bidding on exterior apartment



## tide88 (Sep 25, 2007)

I am bidding on an exterior apartment building two stories with about 7200 feet of paintable surface. It has new stucco on it so I will probabaly put one coat of tinted primer and one coat of paint on the building. I am in south florida. I was thinking around $13000-$18000. Anythoughts on how much I should bid. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

How are we gonna tell you what to bid? Do what works for you.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

Excuse me?? Your a contarctor, and you don't know how to bid a job like this??..........sorry, you must be a homeowner shopping prices.:shifty:


----------



## tide88 (Sep 25, 2007)

no i mostly do interior painting very few exterior jobs. I am not shopping around. I am just asking what you think about the pricing not asking for anything exact. I was going to charge 2.00 a foot. Just asking what you guys think. Thought this was a forum for painters but I guess you all are just a bunch of dicks. Sorry for trying to confirm or ask what you thought of a bid. I do not want to bid too low and not make any money. I have never done an exterior new surface apartment building before.


----------



## tide88 (Sep 25, 2007)

Thag said:


> How are we gonna tell you what to bid? Do what works for you.


I wasnt telling you to tell me what to bid I will bid what I think is right I was asking what you thought of the price range, too high too low. I want this job with the way business is down here riht now so I am trying to cover all my bases.


----------



## tide88 (Sep 25, 2007)

JPF said:


> Excuse me?? Your a contarctor, and you don't know how to bid a job like this??..........sorry, you must be a homeowner shopping prices.:shifty:


If I was shopping for prices I would just call some companies up and get multiple bids and choose the best. Is there any educated people on this board that are willing to answer the original question?


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

Do you have any pics of the building?


----------



## tide88 (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry I don't. It currently has a siding on it. They are removing the siding and replacing it with a light skip trough finish. It is basically just a two story rectangular shape building. I am thinking 1.65-2.00/per linear foot. Not too many bushes around so it probably be a fairly easy paint job. No doors or door frames. And the screens have been removed from the screen enclosures.


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

How long do you think the job will take you? How many men? What are you spending on material?


----------



## tide88 (Sep 25, 2007)

2 people around 1000-1500 in materials 11/2-2 weeks


----------



## Thag (Nov 27, 2007)

what is your e mail?


----------



## tide88 (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

tide88 said:


> I guess you all are just a bunch of dicks.


Look bro, not trying to be a dick at all. Just seemed that with you listing your profession as a painter, then asking how your price sounds on a bid, just seemed a bit suspect......i just figured you listing yourself as a painting contractor, you would know what a good, reasonable price was. I mean, interior or exterior, you should know what you need to make to cover your labor, materials, help and such........:thumbsup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mommy whats a Dick??


----------

